# New Custom Painted G-P 40s



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I dropped these new GP40s off the Fred T for painting and i just received them back

and all i can say is WOW. He did a fantastic job on them. So much so Robby from RLD Hobbies 


gave me another great Deal on 2 more units at the show so i could give them to Fred to 


Paint up for me again. Fred really does a great job.... Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.




































Sweet................................


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Nick, 

All they need now are the Kadees! 

-Ted


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 28 Mar 2011 09:08 AM 
Nick, 

All they need now are the Kadees! 

-Ted 





Thats Todays project, plus sound installs..........

I will be using your method for installing the Kadees Ted.









Thanks again for doing your write up's they are very helpful to many.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Nick, 

I am headed for Grass Valley right now to pick up more coupler boxes I ordered - 'be back later tonight. 

-Ted


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He just needs a RR in the back yard to run them on.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Mar 2011 10:17 AM 
He just needs a RR in the back yard to run them on. AAAAAAAAAAAA Spring has comith Grass Hopper. Muds a dryin and the Materials for phase 3 are ready.









But i dont have all the free time you do. Have to pay the bills you know. 


Phase 3 begins shortly............ I'm not ready for show and tell yet.

But when i am, I will enjoy making you eat them words...............



















It took you what 20 years to get to were you are now,

I think I still have some time Skippy.

HE HE HE 

You know i kid cause i care.............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to see you get your fingures dirty..... New RRs are always a high light for me. 
Did anyone get a group photo with you in it???


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I'm into steam and narrow gauge, but I have to admit those are very nice looking diesels. Beautiful paint job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint job Nick. I know Joe sure would like one.







. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, they really did come out Great.

My Thanks to Fred again..........


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Mar 2011 11:58 AM 
I just want to see you get your fingures dirty..... New RRs are always a high light for me. 
Did anyone get a group photo with you in it??? 



Nah he escapes the lenses of most people hehehe

I for one cant wait to visit his layout when he gets it going.......and vice versa here. Id love to have him down to run on mine, even if it is small in relative terms.

Kevin


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Mar 2011 03:55 PM 
Thanks guys, they really did come out Great.

My Thanks to Fred again..........








And difference Eng. nbrs to.. Nice


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,[/b]
You forgot about me, I even left you an inspection slip in one of the boxes and you still forgot. Rex [/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't forget you Rex...

Read the top of the post









I just looked, nothing in my boxs 


Is there something i should know

before i put them on the track ?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOPS Sorry Rex,

I put you in another post

sites and sounds of the ECLSTS.

And i do thank you for helping 

Fred finish them on time for the

show.. Please check out other 

thread...Awsome job

Awsome Job...........


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw one of them on the table at St Aulbins, Great looking paint job. 
There were about 5 guys trying to buy it out from under you.


Fred


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You said it, Nick... Sweet..... Them's real nice...









Great job, Fred.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats a real nice set of GP40's!

Colin


----------

